# Shu Uemura Cleansing Oil Ingredient List



## Crystal_eyes (Dec 18, 2007)

I was just wondering if someone still has an Ingredient List for this product. I threw away the box and now I don't have the ingredients. 

TIA


----------



## kittenluvsmac (Dec 19, 2007)

Which formula? I have the green A/O one and would be happy to post the ingredients if that's the one you're referring to.


----------



## Crystal_eyes (Dec 19, 2007)

I don't know which one it is it was a special edition bottle but the product wasn't green. I doubt theres a big difference between the two products so if you don't mind I would greatly appreciate if you could post the ingredients. Thanks Allot !


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Dec 19, 2007)

i heard it was mostly mineral oil?


----------



## kittenluvsmac (Dec 19, 2007)

OK--the ingredients in Shu Uemura Skin Purifier Cleansing Beauty Oil Premium A/O are...
Mineral Oil, Corn Germ Oil, Safflower Seed Oil, Cetyl Ethylhexanoate, PEG-20 Glyceryl Triisosterarate, Jojoba Seed Oil, Polyborbate 85, Sorbitan Trioleate, Sea Water, Squalane, Macadamia Ternifolia Seed Oil, Tocopherol, Isosteraric Acid, Glycerin, C12-15 Alkyl Benzoate, Dicaprylyl Carbonate, Ethyloleate, Isopropyl Myristate, Camellia Sinensis Leaf Extract, Capryl Glycol, Methylparaben, Limonene, Hexyl Cinnamal, Benzyl Salicylate, Linalool, Butylphenyl Methylpropional, Alpha-Isomethyl Ionone, Fragrance.


----------



## Crystal_eyes (Dec 20, 2007)

Thank you soooooo much I'm really grateful.


----------



## kittenluvsmac (Dec 20, 2007)

You're quite welcome, doll.


----------

